# Lethargic after vet visit



## Cbcbe (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello, I was hoping someone may be able to help me with a new sick cockatiel. 

Basically, my sons friend found a cockatiel and kept him. I have had a cockatiel for about 6-7 months now so the kid brought him here because he didn't want him anymore. I really wasn't looking to get a new bird but this poor bird was living in a small, filthy cage and has been really neglected. He is in the middle of a molt and looked like he was having some labored breathing issues once in a while and kept lifting his feet up like they were hurting him. 

So I took him to an avian vet yesterday, he said he has a vitamin A dificincy and also did a full blood work on him. He also clipped his wings so we would to be able to give him his medicines (he gave him 2 meds). So I know he is probably really stressed out with all the changes, coming here 2 days ago, the vet visit, and us giving him meds and cleaning his cage out and everything

He seems so sweet though, he pecks at us if we try and take him out a little but doesn't bite hard. But when we stand by his cage and talk to him he makes little heart wings and kissy noises 

Anyway, today he is really lethargic, sleeping most of the day he also seems a little off balance. It is Saturday so the vet office is closed for me to ask if this is normal or not?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

No it is not normal, he sounds pretty sick to me, poor guy, was any attempt made to find his owner? Make sure he is in a warm area and as stress free as possible. He sounds like he needs to return to the vet, also make sure you are keeping him as far away from your current birds/s as possible and wash well after handling him.


----------



## Cbcbe (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you so much for replying. It is just heartbreaking to me. I am not sure how long my sons friend had him. But I have been looking up ads in my area to see if anyone had lost him. I will do anything in my power to help him get well I am still waiting for the blood test results. The vet mentioned something about chamidya. He is in far away from Nikko at this time and I will keep it that way until a time the vet says it's ok


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Cbcbe said:


> Thank you so much for replying. It is just heartbreaking to me. I am not sure how long my sons friend had him. But I have been looking up ads in my area to see if anyone had lost him. I will do anything in my power to help him get well I am still waiting for the blood test results. The vet mentioned something about chamidya. He is in far away from Nikko at this time and I will keep it that way until a time the vet says it's ok


Your welcome, I hope he will be ok, poor fella.


----------



## Noekeon (Feb 17, 2016)

Being lethargic might be from having chlamydia. He should've kept the bird in isolation even from humans and I would suggest even for you pro treat the bird wearing a mask as chlamydia is airborne and although very rare you could get infected from feather dust etc. Keep the room well aired and if possible the cage as clean as you can. Better to be safe than sorry.

For more information so you can cross confirm other behaviour issues with your bird you can read at http://www.avianbiotech.com/diseases/chlamydia.htm 

It's a pitty as it seems that things have gone sideways with the little birdy but hopefully it'll recover. 

edit: I forgot to say don't get confused with the Chlamydia that is a human only disease. Unfortunately they have the same "first" name but they are 2 different infections. 
Best regards, Noekeon & Kana!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would not panic about chlamydiosis at this point. There is nothing to support it as a diagnosis in this bird, and the vet apparently didn't see anything in the exam to indicate the need for total isolation. If it does turn out to be the case, it's easy enough to treat in humans (and in birds too, really). For now I'd just practice good hygiene around him--wash your hands, change your clothes after handling him. 

Being lethargic after the vet is not normal but also isn't totally unexpected in a bird with his history and with a vitamin deficiency at the very least. It's a balancing act because with his health compromised, an additional emergency vet visit might stress him into deteriorating more. Presumably you're waiting on the lab work to determine if he needs additional treatment? I think if he's just lethargic, I'd lean toward supportive care--keep him warm and quiet, give him a little honey or juice in his water if he seems weak. If the loss of balance gets worse or you start noticing other symptoms, then it might be time for the emergency vet.


----------



## Cbcbe (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you for the replies, he was sleeping on one foot (which I read was a good sign) and climbing around the cage and eating more. The balance thing was outside of the cage. The vet did clip his wings and nails to make it easier to give him his medications. I also am not sure if he ever spent any time out f the cage and just was afraid. The vet explained the clamydia to us and it's contagious to people and everything. We have been washing our hands when handling him. I have a few days to hear back about the blood work results. He sounded like he just wanted to rule it out so I'm not sure.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It IS contagious to humans but it's a) uncommon and b) not worse than if you were to catch any other respiratory infection from other humans. So yes, it's worth being aware but not a reason to panic. 

The wing clip could definitely contribute to the balance issues, I hadn't thought about that. It does sound like he's fairly stable, from your description. You're doing a good job with him!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Glad to hear he is sounding better, let us know the test results when you hear back from the vet... We are all pulling for him!


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Kudos to you for taking him in and doing so much for him. It sounds like he is recovering at this point and like Enigma said it may just stress him more to return to the vet so soon. Saying a little prayer for him, he sounds very sweet!


----------



## Cbcbe (Aug 30, 2015)

Good news so far! The vet is waiting for a few things to come back tomorrow but the results back today came out very good. He is negative for the chymida. He feels the secondary infections were due to the vitamin a deficiency. He is taking his meds and seems to be improving so much. 

Thanks again for all the advice!!


----------



## Noekeon (Feb 17, 2016)

Good to hear keep us updated 

Best regards, Noekeon & Kana!


----------

